# Recipe for rusks?



## Darkstream (Dec 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a foolproof recipe for rusks?

I mean the light, airy ones.


----------



## aisha (Dec 27, 2004)

I dont know if this is what your looking for, but my grandma sent me this recipe..

Makes 1 loaf 

½ package dry yeast 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1 tablespoon warm water 
1 cup milk 
2 tablespoons butter 
½ teaspoon salt 
1 egg -- beaten 
3 cups flour -- sifted 
Mix yeast, sugar and water. 

Scald milk, add butter and salt. When cool, add yeast mix, egg and flour. 

Knead briefly. Let rise until doubled in bulk in a warm place and knead again. 

Shape in an oblong loaf. Let rise again in a draft-free warm spot until doubled in bulk. 

Bake in a greased loaf pan (9×5×3) in a preheated 450º oven for 10 minutes. Lower heat to 350º and bake 40 minutes more. 

Cool, slice in thick slices, and return to the warm oven to dry.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is a good recipe I have.

Rusks
2 c AP flour 
3/4 c Sugar 
1/4 c Slivered almonds, toasted 
1 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1/2 ts Salt 
1 c Buttermilk 
1/4 c Vegetable oil 
2  Eggs 
Vegetable cooking spray 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Combine first 6 ingredients in a bowl; make a well in center of the mixture.
2.Combine buttermilk, oil, and eggs; add to dry ingredients, stirring just until moistened. Do not overmix.
3.Pour batter into a large loaf pan coated with cooking spray.
4.Bake for 55 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan 10 minutes on a wire rack. Remove loaf from pan; cool 20 minutes on a wire rack.
5.Slice the loaf into 1/2-inch thick pieces. Cut each slice diagonally in half, forming a triangle, and place on a baking sheet.
6.Bake slices at 275F for 75-90 mins or unitl rusks are dried out. Turn oven off, and let the rusks cool in closed oven for 12 hours.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 1, 2005)

*Ouma's Buttermilk Rusk recipe*

Buttermilk rusks are Dutch, I think. These are a wonderful quick breakfast and are lovely as a snack with a cup of coffee or tea. When I make them, they're gone in one day. This recipe makes 40 rusks. Credit for the recipe goes to Madeleine M, who posted the recipe on recipezaar.com
I converted it to US, but the US numbers look so odd, to tell you the truth, (I know you're never supposed to do this when baking),  I'd round up. Sandyj 

Ingredients
1 kg--35 1/4 oz       flour
12 1/2 ml--2 5/8 tsp  baking soda
25 ml--5 1/8 tsp      cream of tartar
10 ml--2 1/16 tsp     salt 
250 ml--1 1/16 cups   sugar
250 g--8 7/8 oz       butter
350 ml--1 1/2 cups    buttermilk
1 egg
oil, for greasing
milk, for glaze 
1. Preheat oven to 240°C. (just over 450°F)
2. Sift the dry ingredients and stir until well mixed.
3. Cut in butter - the mixture should resemble corn meal when done. 
4. Beat buttermilk and egg together and add to dry ingredients.
5. Mix to a firm dough.
6. Pinch off golf ball sized pieces of dough and press lightly into rectangular shape approx 2cm thick.
7. Place close together in two greased loaf pans (30cm x36cm x 7cm) and brush the sides of each row of balls with oil so that the rusks will break apart easily after being baked.
8. Brush with diluted milk.
9. Bake at 240C (about 450F) for 10 minutes, then reduce heat to 190C (about 375F) and bake for further 50 minutes.
10.Turn out on cooling rack and break in two or three places so that the rusks will cool more quickly.
11.When cool, break neatly into individual rusks and allow to dry out in a very low oven (120°C)
(about 250F)


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks, sandyj!  I've added your recipe to my "to try" list!


----------

